# 1977 Ashtabula BMX



## RailRider (Jan 10, 2014)

Picked up this Ashtabula BMX bike a while back. Really love the gussets in the frame.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome bike!!


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 22, 2014)

That is Awesome ...


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 22, 2014)

*Love it.*

Are those Webco mags? Can remember for sure, but they were similar maybe? Made from magnesium. Thanks for posting.


----------

